# Ruger Modified Sear?



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

It's been common practice in my shop to either rework the Ruger Mark pistols sears or to install the Volquartsen target sear to reduce trigger pull weight. One of the main complaints with the Ruger Mark III & 22/45 pistols has been the inability of magazines to eject fully, and therefore need to be pulled out of the grip frames. I have found that the non-ejecting magazine issue lies mainly with the magazine disco parts that Ruger installs. There is a simple solution for those disco parts and it involves removing 'em and installing a hammer bushing that will replace those parts, such as the innovative bushing pioneered by a fella called Sam Lam. Obviously, Ruger doesn't like the idea that the magazine disco parts can so easily be thwarted and then magazines will click into place much more positively and then zip right out of the grip frame, once the magazine release has been pressed. Since late 2014 and now, currently, we're beginning to see some changes in the Ruger factory provided sear. With the first sear I saw like this, I thought it might be one of those *"aw crap, look what I did "SNAFU's"*. But then, I started seeing more and more of these modifed sears being a part of the 2015 run of Ruger Mark III & 22/45 pistols.



The cut-out on the right side of the sear just so happens to be where the coils from the magazine disco spring wrap around the hammer bushing in the right side of the Mark III & 22/45 hammers. From the reports I'm getting, some say it does work to get magazines to eject more freely, and then others, have reported that it doesn't do adang thing to help with magazine ejection at all. Any comments about your experience lately?


----------

